# 60mm Gas Mask Filters



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I have come into possession of a number of gas mask filters which are the 60mm size, not the NATO 40mm 
thread. They are reportedly Finnish and are good till 2018 or thereabouts. I know that I could buy a Finnish 
gas mask and use that to mate with these filters (they were literally MADE for each other!) but my primary 
gas masks, for my family of 4, are the MSA Millennium type which use NATO 40mm thread filters. I have a 
number of good NBC filters for them.

So I have 2 questions:

1) Has anyone ever heard of an adapter which allows the 60mm filters to fit a mask with the 40mm 
threads? Adapters which allow the 60mm thread masks to accept 40mm filters are somewhat
widely available...but I'm looking for the opposite adaptation.......which may not even EXIST!
2) There is a rumor I heard that these filters can, sometimes, expose the wearer to Cadmium. 
That cannot be good. Any truth to that rumor? 

It's a little difficult to find the right category to post Gas Mask questions.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

they do make a adapter.

Gas Mask Threaded Adapter 60mm to 40mm NATO Filter Use Both Size Filters New | eBay


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Here another a bit cheaper.

https://www.mainemilitary.com/productcart/pc/Canadian-Finnish-Gas-Mask-Filter-Adapter-107p1632.htm


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, I went to that site (on eBay) and that particulat adapter allows masks which are made for 60mm filters to a accept 40mm filter.
What I'm looking for is the other way around...I want to take a 60mm filter and adapt it to a mask that usually take the 40mm filters.
This is just the opposite. And like I said in my original post...such an adapter may not exist!

Thanks in any case,
Al


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Well, I went to that site (on eBay) and that particulat adapter allows masks which are made for 60mm filters to a accept 40mm filter.
> What I'm looking for is the other way around...I want to take a 60mm filter and adapt it to a mask that usually take the 40mm filters.
> This is just the opposite. And like I said in my original post...such an adapter may not exist!
> 
> ...


Its around, however, you should seriously consider only matching filters with systems that are designed for them.


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

Also, do some research on those particular filters. Some foreign filters have issues with breakdown that produces harmful gases after their expiration date. I know yours have a few more years on them, but I'd still look them up by model and see if there is a trend toward dangerous degradation. If so, get rid of them and get a name brand US mask/filter system.


----------

